# New From New York



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

What size is the Artifact?

And good for you on getting a helmet.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

And the Artifact is pretty much a straight noodle (correct me if I am wrong) so it will be great for the park unless you start hitting bigger jumps.


----------



## notthe1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry for forgetting that. The Artifact is a 153. And I wanted a board that can be great in the park, but also one that I can hit the mountain with my skier friends if need be.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

The Agent might of been a better choice due to the fact that it is a little stiffer, but if your mountain is small enough I am sure you can get away with it. We need some people who have ridden these to chime in as they will be of better help to you.


----------



## Shazkar (Dec 14, 2011)

I haven't ridden, but I know someone with an Artifact rocker... I would've gone with something stiffer like a Reverb or an Agent for all mountaining w/ park ability

(This is based on what I've read, an e-mail exchange I had with someone at Rome SDS, and what one of my friends have, not personal experience)


----------



## notthe1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I do have some concern about how much flex the board has but I've read that while it def. has a lot flex, its got enough stiffness that you can have fun carving down the mountain too. I am very new to snowboarding, so I wonder how the flex of the board will impact my learning especially considering I haven't snowboarded enough that I can tell how much different this new board will be to the one I rode previously.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

A softer board with alternate camber (reverse, flat, hybrid) will be much easier to learn on than a stiff cambered board. It will easier to manipulate and you will have a harder time catching an edge do to the lifted contact points. That being said, some people feel that while it may be easier to learn on it can teach bad habits.


----------

